# The Christmas Song - tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

In this video i break down my arrangement of The Christmas Song.......thanks for watching!


guitar - Collings 01A

[video=youtube;pa5sLs4sGQ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pa5sLs4sGQ4[/video]


----------

